# shimano aero tech 10000 mgs



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

does anyone throw one of these reels......just got one in from the uk
and it came with a spare spool.......marked 6000 tech..which spool would be better for distance casting


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The one that holds enough line for you.

Is there any point in having 500m of line if you are only going to use 200m


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

hoo che mama
what did that sucker set you back?
got pix?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

512 US to the house


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Never cease to be amazed at how few people use the search feature.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53584&highlight=technium


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

surprising price.
not as high as i was thinking it would be.

dsurf,i remember that thread but it was almost 9 months ago.
reel could have changed since then.
i wanted to see it as of now.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

FB, comment was not intended for you....but the original poster, requesting if anyone throws this reel. BTW, the reel has not changed.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the reel comes with two very differant spools............to make myself clearer...........which of these spools is best for distance


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

my mistake,dsurf.
i was saving for a basia but now i'm not sure.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its basically the same..
the spools should be identical in size. one being deeper.

you should be able to see it in person.
if so, they are the same distance wise.. only one holds more line then the other.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the only reason i ask .....is that one is tapered like the basia spool


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked.......that is a very reasonable question and a very good one!!....the two spools are different in shape, not just depth......the 6000 appears to have a forward taper of about 3-5%....while the 10000 has very little taper, if any at all....and I have not tried the 6000 spool, primarily because it holds so little line. All my tests/fishing have been with the 10000 spool. My gut feeling, based on the tests with the basia, which has basically the same taper, is that the 10000 would provide maximum distance......Can't be sure if the MGS won out because of the spool taper (or lack there of) or the aero wrap feature. I'll just have to plan a future test.....thanks for bringing this to our attention!

Oops....just noticed another difference in the two spools which could account for different distance results....the 6000 has spool lip diameter of 73mm while the 10000 has 76 mm........humm.........could be an interesting comparison.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

since they are different spools..
i think the 6000 would be better for braid while the 10k would be for mono.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ooeric said:


> since they are different spools..
> i think the 6000 would be better for braid while the 10k would be for mono.


I must disagree.......The 6000 spool shape and taper is very similar to many of the Daiwas........and I've performed test on many, including the Basia, the PowerSurf, the Tournament ISO (same as Saltiga Surf with different color scheme), and the SS3000.......and none have performed as well (distance wise) as the Shimano Aero MGS XSA with the 10000 spool and braid. Again, I cannot be certain how much the Aero wrap feature figures into the equation, which could indicate comparable performance with either of the spools.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

dsurf while im new to surf fishing......i have fished all my life....your work with this reel and comments from sgt.... lead me to the purchase of this reel...
thank you for ur time... and the others that contributed to the posts on this product.........that and i found it at a hell of a price....but man at the new air basia wieghin in at 50 grams less


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked......the Basiair certainly is a sight to behold but then I come back to reality...... it cost more than the MGS, and it will not buy you more distance, only 2 oz less weight than the Basia. I'll stick with my MGS.


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Did somebody say Basiair???


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

NJHeaver said:


> Did somebody say Basiair???


has sand gremlins welcome! 

written all over it..


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

now ur gonna make me hunt down a good price on one.....that thing would look good next to a cold bottle of michelob lite........


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Hooked Up 

send me a pm and I can Hook you up with somebody who can get them the cheapest by far !!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*photo*

spools 6k n 10k


----------

